# Recommendations for London/SE clinic that will treat woman aged 46 with own eggs?



## Willow2021 (Apr 25, 2021)

Hi. Can anyone recommend an IVF clinic in London or the south east that will treat women over 45 who want to use their own eggs please? My wife is 46 and we’ve been told by two clinics that they won’t treat her. Are there any success stories from these clinics for women over 45?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Genie mama (Mar 30, 2021)

Hi @Willow2021 I am in a similar position, as I'm 44 and want to use own eggs however, been turned down by one clinic (LWC) who insist I have to use DE for them to treat me. ARGC has said over the phone to me that they could treat me with own eggs, however, they haven't yet reviewed my results and not sure if I'm just under their age limit? I intend to try them next.


----------



## FluffyUnicorn (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi @Willow2021 - I have been told to use donor eggs at 43, however my clinic ( I am in the North, so not London) allowed me to have a go, stressing that it is unlikely to be successful. Maybe you could negotiate this with your clinic, given that you pay them? Ask them what prevents them taking you on. There are certain regulations re hormone levels that prevent primary treatment, so maybe your wife falls under that? Having said that, we moved on to Donor eggs after I fell flat on the face with not a single egg in sight. It takes a while to get used to the idea, but a good clinic will talk you through it. However, donor eggs are also not a per se guarantee that it will work. My first transfer was unsuccessful, and all further attempts have been scuppered by the pandemic as the clinic is abroad. However, we have not given up and wait for the next available date. Good luck!


----------



## Willow2021 (Apr 25, 2021)

Thank you both for your replies. ARGC weren't able to help us, unfortunately. You're right, FluffyUnicorn, that we should maybe try to negotiate with the clinics to let us have a try with her eggs, as we're paying them. All the best of luck to both of you too.


----------



## Driedup (Dec 22, 2012)

The lister occasionally treats women over 45 but she would need to have exceptionally good bloods etc


Willow2021 said:


> Thank you both for your replies. ARGC weren't able to help us, unfortunately. You're right, FluffyUnicorn, that we should maybe try to negotiate with the clinics to let us have a try with her eggs, as we're paying them. All the best of luck to both of you too.


----------



## SuperMaria (Jul 13, 2020)

Willow2021 said:


> Hi. Can anyone recommend an IVF clinic in London or the south east that will treat women over 45 who want to use their own eggs please? My wife is 46 and we’ve been told by two clinics that they won’t treat her. Are there any success stories from these clinics for women over 45?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Have you tried at Create Fertility? They do deal with older women! Good luck 🤞


----------

